
Germany passes immigration law to lure non-EU skilled workers - melenaboija
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/dec/19/germany-passes-immigration-law-to-lure-non-eu-skilled-workers
======
ganeshkrishnan
UK, Germany and even Japan is working overtime to let skilled migration.
Meanwhile at Australia their rabid anti immigration policy is taking effect
along with their draconian encryption laws. Australia is effectively killing
off it's budding tech industry , or whatever is left of it.

US is against immigration too but there is no country as lucrative as US for
skilled workers, except for maybe Canada.

------
demarq
I don't get it, how did illegal unskilled immigrants come into the picture?
The law is to let in skilled non EU labour. I'm thinking software engineers,
physicists and executives etc

~~~
acqq
> how did illegal unskilled immigrants come into the picture?

The magic of politicians: it seems they introduced a new law that allows the
_rejected_ asylum seekers to stay in Germany if they prove that they are
"still learning."

That's the background story behind the following sentences of the article:

"Mathias Middelberg, the interior affairs spokesman for the parliamentary
group of Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union, said the acceptance of rejected
asylum seekers into the workplace “sends the wrong signal”."

Now, why is the background not explained, don't ask me. But always try to find
the reliable sources when you have the impression that the story misses
something.

On another side, it doesn't sound too bad, if the following is really true:

[https://www.dw.com/en/german-cabinet-approves-skilled-
labor-...](https://www.dw.com/en/german-cabinet-approves-skilled-labor-draft-
law/a-46802448)

"the new law would allow asylum seekers to stay in Germany for 30 months as
long as they have enough work to secure their living and are considered "well
integrated.""

The devil is still in the details: is "enough work" really a criterion, or is
just the proof that there's some education attempt enough, etc.

> The law is to let in skilled non EU labour.

That's what you'd think only if you just read the name of one law. By the way,
the U.S. politicians used similar tricks, many times, and my favorite example
is: the "Patriot Act" was not about the "patriots" but was made to allow the
spies to spy more:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriot_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriot_Act)
and the name should have suggested "if you are against _that_ then you're
being unpatriotic."

------
erpaa
Let not use this horrible fake news rag as a source. Here is a snippet from
Die Welt:

"Like academics today, they can then get a residence permit for six months to
look for an employer. This applies to all trainees - not just those from
shortage occupations. Condition is a small knowledge of German and securing
their livelihood."

Which basically opens the gates for anybody. The "skill" can be just anything
like peeling potatoes.

